# Angelfish sick or injured?



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

This morning I found one of my angels dead and the sand on the bottom all churned up. This angel is worse on one side than the other and fins look tattered. It almost looks like a fungus or ich, but occurred overnight. None of the other fish have it. But it looked like there had been a fight, and the small angelfish that died did not have this either.

Temp 26, ph 7.4, GH 9, KH 6, nitrates 0

Other tankmates, 3 gourami, 6 congos, 8 rummy nose, 6 black skirt, another large friendly angel, 3 blue ram,2 sae, 5 plecos (king tiger, blue phantom, Orinoco gold, bnp)

Fungus or fight? And can I do anything for him?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ah man! I know you've already raised temps and are going to do a water change, so that'll help. It looks like his slime coat was dropped and the stress brought out some kind of infection. I'd just keep the water very very clean and keep an eye on if it progresses or not. If you had to medicate I'd recommend trying to do so in a hospital tank so the other fish don't get stressed from it. It'll also save medication. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

How does a slime coat get dropped? I can set up a 10 gallon for him. What should I give him?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if in doubt, check your water parameter.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

The angel is looking a bit better today, fewer white spots and none left on tail. I did a 50% water change and raised the temp 1 degree. Charles, water parameters pre wc listed above.
Could the plecos have attacked the angel? I wonder if they are getting enough food. The king tigers are not herbivores. I put down zucchini at night. The SAEs are definitely taking more than their share of it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

did you test anmomia and nitrite?


----------

